# Partner processing visa subclass 100- equirement of Overseas Penal Certificate



## gratitude786 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello,

I am applying for subclass 100 and was going through the checklist/requirement.
One of the point was-
Character requirement-
You will need to provide an original overseas penal certificate for any country in which you have resided
cumulatively for 12 months or more since the grant of the temporary partner visa (UK820/UF309).

I was granted subclass 309 in July'2016.

Since the grant of visa, I was in India for 347 days in total. (previously 39 days , then I was in Australia for 1 month and later I was in India for 308 days).

My question is-
As the stay in India was not for 365 days (12 months) or more, the requirement of overseas penal certificate would be applicable to me or not?

Thank you in advance for the kind assistance.

Regards,
Payal


----------

